# Hilton's Title Transfer Fee?



## Talent312 (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm planning to buy a HGVC unit from my brother.  I did our own Sale Agreement and we're hoping to finesse the ROFR.  If successful...

Does anyone know what Hilton is currently charging to transfer title?


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 5, 2007)

Talent312 said:


> I'm planning to buy a HGVC unit from my brother.  I did our own Sale Agreement and we're hoping to finesse the ROFR.  If successful...
> 
> Does anyone know what Hilton is currently charging to transfer title?



Early in the year we used Hilton Grand Vacation Title and paid approximatly $740 with title insurance.

It was a probably a couple hundred more than other places but I took comfort that I was using Hilton to close a Hilton resale of a third party and all went very well, including getting help in setting up my HGVC account.  I figured I saved thousands not buying from Hilton, I could spend a couple hundred making sure it went through properly.


----------



## Kazakie (Jul 5, 2007)

UWSurfer said:


> paid approximately $740 with title insurance.



I would hope he doesn't need title insurance as Talent312 is only looking to do a title transfer (and not the other services of title insurance).


----------



## bevans (Jul 6, 2007)

I also am considering the purchase of an hgvc from a good friend and had a couple of questions. I already own at the las Vegas Hilton and this would also be there. He has the deed and I wondered if I need to go through escrow or how else could this be transfered? Thanks, Curt


----------



## Seth Nock (Jul 7, 2007)

Talent312 said:


> I'm planning to buy a HGVC unit from my brother.  I did our own Sale Agreement and we're hoping to finesse the ROFR.  If successful...
> 
> Does anyone know what Hilton is currently charging to transfer title?



Call me (917)482-8347 or email me and I will help you.  sethnock@hotmail.com


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 8, 2007)

Seth Nock said:


> Call me (917)482-8347 or email me and I will help you.  sethnock@hotmail.com



*Put the answer in writing here on the board so everybody can understand it!!!


Stop the sales calls and the free advertising!!!!*

*HELP ALL!!!!*


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 8, 2007)

Seth Nock said:


> Call me (917)482-8347 or email me and I will help you.  sethnock@hotmail.com


I'm sorry, but I do not know you from Adam's house cat (its a Southern expression).  You may have only the best of intentions, but I am reluctant to share the details, my telephone # and e-mail address with a stranger.  It would be reassuring, if you could share your experiences in public.

I will tell you that the ROFR clause (par.20) in the contract between Hilton and my brother says that Hilton is entitled to a 30-day notice of an intended closing date and can give notice of exercising a ROFR anytime prior to the closing date.

Today, I sent a Waiver Request and copy of a contract between my brother and I to Hilton.  I estimated $300 for Hilton's Transfer Fee and $80 for RCI's transfer fee.  We set a closing date of August 10th.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 8, 2007)

ricoba  said:
			
		

> Carmel85  said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				BocaBum99 said:
			
		

> Ricoba,
> 
> I agree with you. I've never dealt with Seth, but his reputation is rock solid. It's interesting how you think when you trust someone vs. not. My reaction was that all I need to do is get a copy of the deed and verify it myself. That's what I will be doing. Thanks everyone for the input. I wasn't sure how Hilton deeds were handled in the purchase process.



Seth is a very well respected member of this board. And although I do understand your reluctance to share info with some one you only know via the internet. Most long time Tuggers would tell you that you can trust Seth.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 8, 2007)

If you do a little bit of searching on this forum, you will find that Seth is very well respected and has helped out tons of people here.  Go to his website and email him if you do not feel comfortable calling him.  Personally, I think it is your loss if you do not take him up on his offer of help.

And to Carmel85's accusation -- it is clear that the OP just wanted help in a direct sale from his brother.  It is obvious to everyone (including Seth) that he would have *no possibility* of a sale here.  He is just offering his help and advice.

Kurt


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 8, 2007)

Talent312 said:


> I'm planning to buy a HGVC unit from my brother.  I did our own Sale Agreement and we're hoping to finesse the ROFR.  If successful...
> 
> Does anyone know what Hilton is currently charging to transfer title?



-If you're buying from your brother, I'd just tell HGVC that the sale of the TS was a gift from one brother to another brother. 

-HGVC doesn't have anything to do with transfering the title. The TS is deeded real estate and tranfer is done under the laws of the state which the TS is located.

- HGVC may charge a small fee to transfer HGVC membership which is associate with the TS.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 9, 2007)

For what it's worth, we've purchased through Seth Nock twice and he has been nothing but helpful throughout and I've referred folks to him as well.  If you do a search of his name on the board you'll find he's offered to help many people on this board whether you've bought from him or not.

He's one of the good guys.



Talent312 said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not know you from Adam's house cat (its a Southern expression).  You may have only the best of intentions, but I am reluctant to share the details, my telephone # and e-mail address with a stranger.  It would be reassuring, if you could share your experiences in public.
> 
> I will tell you that the ROFR clause (par.20) in the contract between Hilton and my brother says that Hilton is entitled to a 30-day notice of an intended closing date and can give notice of exercising a ROFR anytime prior to the closing date.
> 
> Today, I sent a Waiver Request and copy of a contract between my brother and I to Hilton.  I estimated $300 for Hilton's Transfer Fee and $80 for RCI's transfer fee.  We set a closing date of August 10th.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 9, 2007)

Seth Nock said:


> Call me (917)482-8347 or email me and I will help you.  sethnock@hotmail.com


Seth,
I apologize for the negative tone of my reply to your offer of assistance.  I see that you are highly regarded on TUG, and as I am a newbie here, it was rude of me to question your credentials.

I believe that I can close this deal myself, without a closing service.  I was looking for a clue as to the actual transfer fee, as I've seen a numbers of $200 - $400 thrown around on the net.  I estimated $300 in the contract between my brother and I.

I drove by the Hilton business office at MetroWest in Orlando on Sunday.  Strangely, they do not have a drop box, so we stuck our Waiver Request and the contract in the mail at a nearly grocery store.  According to the original sales contract, Hilton is entitled to 30-days notice, so now we wait.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jul 9, 2007)

Talent312 said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not know you from Adam's house cat (its a Southern expression).  You may have only the best of intentions, but I am reluctant to share the details, my telephone # and e-mail address with a stranger.  It would be reassuring, if you could share your experiences in public.
> 
> I will tell you that the ROFR clause (par.20) in the contract between Hilton and my brother says that Hilton is entitled to a 30-day notice of an intended closing date and can give notice of exercising a ROFR anytime prior to the closing date.
> 
> Today, I sent a Waiver Request and copy of a contract between my brother and I to Hilton.  I estimated $300 for Hilton's Transfer Fee and $80 for RCI's transfer fee.  We set a closing date of August 10th.


The transfer fee is $200.  The recording fees should be about $55 for the unit.  It takes about 3 weeks to get a waiver and another 2-3 weeks get the docs back from the recorder's office and 2-3 weeks for the name change in Hilton's system.


----------



## Seth Nock (Jul 9, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> *Put the answer in writing here on the board so everybody can understand it!!!
> 
> 
> Stop the sales calls and the free advertising!!!!*
> ...



I will not discuss individual cases on a public forum.  I am not asking for any money, but would give the poster information about how to get a unit transfered for the least amount of money.  I am not going to ask about mortgages, title (whether one believes his brother has clean title), whether he would feel comfortable with a quit claim deed or a grant deed, any bankruptcies, deaths and divorces on a public forum .


----------



## Seth Nock (Jul 9, 2007)

bevans said:


> I also am considering the purchase of an hgvc from a good friend and had a couple of questions. I already own at the las Vegas Hilton and this would also be there. He has the deed and I wondered if I need to go through escrow or how else could this be transfered? Thanks, Curt



I would always recommend a title search.  Make sure you know the value of the unit, as you don't want to pay too much or take advantage of a good friend.  You don't want to make enemies over a timeshare.  If you are planning to use a closing company, Susan Duncan (816)424-1230 Duncan Realty and Escrow or Nancy Spohn Timeshare Title and More (407)855-5343can help you out.


----------



## Kazakie (Jul 9, 2007)

Talent312 said:


> I'm sorry, but I do not know you from Adam's house cat (its a Southern expression).  You may have only the best of intentions, but I am reluctant to share the details, my telephone # and e-mail address with a stranger.  It would be reassuring, if you could share your experiences in public.



There's been several people who've vouched for Seth on TUG.  

At least from what i read on the plublic forum, he didn't ask for phone, e-mail, etc.  It's good to be a bit cautious, but not to the point where you're slapping the hand of a guy who's trying to help.


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 9, 2007)

Kazakie said:


> There's been several people who've vouched for Seth on TUG.
> 
> At least from what i read on the plublic forum, he didn't ask for phone, e-mail, etc.  It's good to be a bit cautious, but not to the point where you're slapping the hand of a guy who's trying to help.


Mea culpa.
As an old-timer on several usenet newsgroups, I occasionally find myself the subject of newbie-attacks.  I try to take such things in stride, and accept that its part of the public discourse.  

I took it upon myself to contact Seth personally, and I'm glad the he was not offended.  He was very helpful.  =R=


----------



## londoner1 (Apr 21, 2020)

hi im trying to reach jackie in the hilton title dept to let her no that what i want her to send me was a copy of my purchase agreement for the andersons ocean club hilton ive to call but cannot get any answer, hope u can help ken hasted cocknykid@yahoo.com


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 21, 2020)

londoner1 said:


> hi im trying to reach jackie in the hilton title dept to let her no that what i want her to send me was a copy of my purchase agreement for the andersons ocean club hilton ive to call but cannot get any answer, hope u can help ken hasted cocknykid@yahoo.com



Hello Londoner1,

This board is not associated with HGV or their title department.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 21, 2020)

londoner1 said:


> hi im trying to reach jackie in the hilton title dept...


Poster:
You are resurrecting a thread I started ~13 years ago!.
Unfortunately, topics on this board are never locked.

Try emailing "input@hgvc.com"
But given the COVID shutdown, you may find answers slow in coming.
.


----------

